# Groundbreakers



## Marrow (Feb 23, 2011)

Paper mache groundbreakers I made in July 2010


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Those are sick! I really like the style you chose for them.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

dang, double awesome.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Very nice job. I LOVE that first picture!!!


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

The first one looks childlike.....me likey


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

They're all wonderful, but I have to agree - the first one has an endearing childlike appeal.


----------



## killer20 (Jun 16, 2011)

they look great


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Really good stuff!!! I especially like the first one and the last one.


----------



## Marrow (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks guys! The first one is most certainly my favourite too. Looks somewhat feminine to me. And passive too. The last one I like a lot too. I didn't end up putting this photo on for some reason:








And here's a close up of the entrails:









Photos of them in my 2010 haunt can be seen here:
http://marrowhouse.blogspot.com/2010/11/2010-haunt.html
And here in daylight:
http://marrowhouse.blogspot.com/2011/04/more-midnight.html


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

these look great here as it, but the pictures of them in your haunt make them look even better


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Excellent work, and the display is wonderful as well.
I would like to see some build photos if you have any.


----------



## HallowEve (Apr 13, 2009)

Very Nice!!!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

those guys are amazing and i agree with roxy, the first one is my fav!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I love them all! They will look fantastic at night with subtle lighting. Good for you, nice job!


----------



## Marrow (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks again! Here are the only progress photos I took.


----------



## divinedragon7 (May 29, 2009)

scary. gotta love the classics


----------



## DrKreepy (Aug 11, 2008)

Nice army you've got there! They are awsomely creepy!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Very nice. Good lighting on the night shots really showcase them well.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Marrow, what ever happened to the in progress pics?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I really like the variety of expressions your made. I too think you got a great childlike look to the first one.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Love them!


----------

